# How to Create a Panoramic Image



## terri

New article!

Written by BoblyBill and Alex-B.

Compiled and images by BoblyBill.

How to Create a Panoramic Image


----------



## Mitica100

terri said:


> New article!
> 
> Written by BoblyBill and Alex-B.
> 
> Compiled and images by BoblyBill.
> 
> How to Create a Panoramic Image


 
Terri, this is the above link:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/node/49

Somehow I get *Error 500 *when I click on it.


----------



## vin88

terri said:


> New article!
> 
> Written by BoblyBill and Alex-B.
> 
> Compiled and images by BoblyBill.
> 
> How to Create a Panoramic Image


  I would like to copy some military graduation "panerams"  with my Nikon "L" "point and shoot".   any help appreciated.  vin


----------



## 480sparky

Link no workee.



> *ThePhotoForum: Film & Digital Photography Forum - Error*
> The requested page could not be found.


----------



## tirediron

It is ten years old...


----------



## Dave442

vin88 said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> New article!
> 
> Written by BoblyBill and Alex-B.
> 
> Compiled and images by BoblyBill.
> 
> How to Create a Panoramic Image
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to copy some military graduation "panerams"  with my Nikon "L" "point and shoot".   any help appreciated.  vin
Click to expand...


Vin88, do you want to just take a picture of an existing panorama image or do you want to go and make a new panorama image from a set of pictures you are going to take? A lot of digital cameras can also make a panorama "in-camera", I use this feature all the time on my cell phone.


----------



## 480sparky

tirediron said:


> It is ten years old...



So when do links expire?  After 2 years? 5? 8?


----------



## tirediron

480sparky said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is ten years old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when do links expire?  After 2 years? 5? 8?
Click to expand...

 It depends on whether they're fresh links, synthetic links, dehydrated links, or freeze-dried links. Dehydrated last longest, fresh the least.  Consult your FDI guidelines for more information.


----------



## Braineack

480sparky said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is ten years old...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So when do links expire?  After 2 years? 5? 8?
Click to expand...


when they get deleted off the server.


----------



## Overread

vin88 said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> New article!
> 
> Written by BoblyBill and Alex-B.
> 
> Compiled and images by BoblyBill.
> 
> How to Create a Panoramic Image
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to copy some military graduation "panerams"  with my Nikon "L" "point and shoot".   any help appreciated.  vin
Click to expand...


In future please check the date of threads before posting to them - this one is well over 10 years old and as such those who contributed might no longer be around. Furthermore the original article has moved/been lost through many software updates over the years. 

It would be better to make your own thread related to your own topic where you can hopefully get advice specific to your situation.


----------

